# shrimp



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

i bought some shrimp from joe patti , but did not catch anything, the fishing was just bad that day. the question is can i freeze and reuse the shrimp or will the fish not care for it after freezing. thanks


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea freeze it for shure but you canonly freeze it and thaw it 2 or 3 times...if it turns pink and stinks then its bad


----------



## Joshua's Jigs (Oct 27, 2008)

> *olilly (11/11/2008)*i bought some shrimp from joe patti , but did not catch anything, the fishing was just bad that day. the question is can i freeze and reuse the shrimp or will the fish not care for it after freezing. thanks


Next time you have chinese food, Save the soup container, then you can put some saltwater in it, seal lid, take home, take shrimp off ice, put in container and freeze. You can even do this with tap water and table salt. The shrimp when thawed out will even stay on the hook better. :clap


----------

